# My new hobby



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

So in what little free time I've had I've been teaching myself how to make cold process soaps, some goats milk some not. I've been working now for about 9 months and am just starting to get better at it. Theres a lot going on in that little bar of soap I tell ya, between color and fragrance morphing, trace accelerating fragrances, my clumsy and forgetfulness it's a lot to pull together before it begins to set up, but I love it. I'm not working on some hair conditioners,lotions,and balms again some goats milk some not. Anyway was wondering how many soaper we have on here?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Those are awesome! How do you get the colors like that? I am hoping to make soap soon..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Hard to believe that is soap! Nice job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! I do a little bit, but nothing that looks like that! Those are perfectly gorgeous. Care to share any recipes or techniques? What do you use for your colors?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

What is the size of the mold you used in row 2 picture 1? height/width/length? That looks really cool! Also have you determined a good way to determine mold size to batch size? Would love to be able to easily make a batch that fits into a mold nicely! 

Mine are currently plain and simple! All come out a natural pale brown. What do you use for colors? How much colorant do you use?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i started soaping a couple months ago....but DANG! mine do not look like yours! your soaps are beautiful!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Im totally addicted, I use Micas and oxides and pigments for my color the secret is to use a mini frothed to blend your colorl into some sweet almond oil 1/2 tsp mixed with 1/2 tbsp,so you get very little or no speckling, I use these colors at a rate of 1/2 tsp per cup of soap batter. I'm not sure the exact size of the shallow pink square mold. I usually do about 6 cup batches at a time. Most of the recipes I use are my own, but I also check out the brambleberry blog for ideal and recipes any usually cut the recipe in 1/2 and make some oil changes. I would love to share some recipes, later tonight I will share my swirling recipe which is slow to trace and give tons of time for play.i have to get my 4 year old to pre k this morning and then work but at the end of the day I' ll be back with some more pics and some recipes! This week I'm hoping to do a peacock swirl and an experimental technique I've seen a couple of time involving an in the pot swirl and a solid color loaf base.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow...nice soaps 

We've just barely started making soap but want to get into it more. So...looking forward to a thread full of ideas, recipes and shorcuts from Ya'll


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice soaps!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I am just starting to collect my soaping supplies, I will be keeping watch on this thread!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice! I'll be watching also


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't have access to micas and oxides, so I've only stuck with clays and natural colours, so mostly greens and beige. haha. this is the most adventurous that I've been able to get. NOTHING compared to yours!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Ugh so annoying just typed a huge response and it doesn't post. So tonight I did a peacock swirl and here's the recipe I used, most of my mold hold 6 cups or about 3 1/2 lbs. the flat square pink one holds I think about 7-71/2 though. If in doubt use water to see how much your mold hold and go from there.

10.5 oz coconut oil 76 degree
10.5 oz palm oil
7 oz avocado oil
7 oz sweet almond oil

11.6 oz water
5 oz lye

Combine at 120 degrees or less, stick blend in pulses for 1-2 min, just enough to emulsify and make sure you choose a well behaved fragrance oil or things can go bad fast. This recipe gives lots of time for great techniques.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> I don't have access to micas and oxides, so I've only stuck with clays and natural colours, so mostly greens and beige. haha. this is the most adventurous that I've been able to get. NOTHING compared to yours!


Your soaps are Awesome, I love natural colors. We can try to get something pulled together to ship some stuff to you


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm off island soon, so I have my shopping list. but I think i'm sticking to clays for now (can get some nice colours from clays).

love the peacock swirl! i'm currently experimenting with a few diff recipes, but the one I like most so far is (moves pretty slowly):

50% olive oil
25% coconut oil, 76 deg
6.25% castor oil
18.75% cacao butter

goat milk instead of water, and room temp oils. I can't remember how much liquid or lye to use...soapcalc will say.


----------



## Angel (Sep 5, 2012)

My oldest daughter and I are planning on making goat milk in the spring so any advice would be a plus. I will be watching this thread and coming back to it when we get started. I will also tell my daughter to check out all the colors. WOW, the soaps are so cool.:thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Those soaps are Amazing !!!!!! I am looking to try my hand at soap making too 
But I doubt anything I do will look like yours , lolol Everybody that posted pictures of their soaps are just awesome ! All would really make some nice stocking stuffers  That has got to be so cool to be able to use your own soaps 
Thanks for sharing recipes and methods everyone !


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

honestly, i'm not very artistic, and a lot of it is just playing around and having fun!

Laura, if you want to make stocking stuffers, you better get on it now! soap takes at least 4 weeks to cure (6-8 would be better), and christmas is creeping closer and closer.....

Angel, my suggestion is (and keep in mind i'm still a newbie, and I did all these things...), do a LOT of reading, research and watch youtube videos of soap making (Brambleberry and Soaping101 all have great videos on basics of cold process soap). then make sure you have all your safety gear. can't stress that enough. ALWAYS wear eye protection, even when moving the soap when they're in the mold...

there's a soaping forum very similar to this one (I think the admin there is Austin as well....lol).


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, those are so cool looking! I've never seen homemade soaps that look that good. I love the colors too. We haven't gotten into making soap yet, but we're hoping to start next year.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you should start! I have to say.....like owning goats, soap making is HIGHLY addictive!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Yesterday's black cherry swirl!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is beautiful but what does that pattern look like when it is cut up into bars?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Hot dang !!!!* That is gorgeous !!!!!!
You are really good at this soap stuff :thumb:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks all, when I cut it up in a couple days ill show ya!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't Wait!!! This is something my daughter really wants to do.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too !!


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice , soap


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

All the soaps are so nice. i love the beautiful colors but I also love the natural ones as well.

That is one reason I wish I would of gotten involved in dairy goats. But they are a lot of work that is for sure. I LOVE goat soap and LOTION. I got lotion last year from my Secret Santa and I so cherish it and no one in the house is allowed to use it. lol.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Here they are cut up


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome !! Gorgeous , great job


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Wowsa! they look just as awesome cut up! I was wondering if they would lose that beautiful pattern in the cutting but it really shows up, that is gorgeous.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, those are very nice.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice!! You are very creative.....


----------



## goattgoat (Oct 22, 2013)

The soap is beautiful. I'm going to look into making soap too


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

absolutely gorgeous!!! i'll be making a batch tmr. can't wait!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok, tried to do a funnel swirl, but I didn't have a funnel on hand, so I just poured....lol. didn't come out great, but hey! I had fun, and the soap smells great! I made it with whey that was left over from cheese making, and scented with peppermint EO.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice! I would say that turned out great! :thumbup:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> ok, tried to do a funnel swirl, but I didn't have a funnel on hand, so I just poured....lol. didn't come out great, but hey! I had fun, and the soap smells great! I made it with whey that was left over from cheese making, and scented with peppermint EO.


I think it turned out well


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think your soap looks great too NChen very christmasy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , your soap looks awesome ! I think its perfect 
That sure looks like fun !


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Too bad we can't all get together and have a soap making party!!


----------



## Angie (Nov 6, 2013)

Those soaps are WOW. I've never seen soaps swirled with such intense colors and I like it.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> Here they are cut up


How do u make those beautiful designs?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

It's called the dream catcher swirl and it's actually quite easy, if you go on you tube and type in dream catcher swirl cold process soap. Once you learn to make the soap and get familiar with trace ie: light,medium,heavy your good to roll. Today I made soap cupcakes,black raspberry vanilla and honey almond. It was super fun!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> It's called the dream catcher swirl and it's actually quite easy, if you go on you tube and type in dream catcher swirl cold process soap. Once you learn to make the soap and get familiar with trace ie: light,medium,heavy your good to roll. Today I made soap cupcakes,black raspberry vanilla and honey almond. It was super fun!!!!


Are those bath beads for the cherries? They look great, I want to eat them.... Very creative


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

They are tiny soap balls, i got brambleberrys small ball mold and those are made of clear melt and pour soap colored with Micas. The rest is cold process. The bottoms are pink and white in the pot swirl so I kind of jumped the gun posting them with the molds still on, but I get excited when it comes to soaping!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Those are awesome, but I am a bath junkie, I have like probably at least 15 different types and scents of body wash around my tub right now (it is a garden tub with the big ledge) I also have about 5 different kinds of scented bar soap. I will say this, I like soap you can actually wash with, the trouble with highly shaped soap is it is hard to actually wash with. So while I think those soap cupcakes are uber cute, as a consumer I probably wouldn't buy them because they would be almost useless.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> Those are awesome, but I am a bath junkie, I have like probably at least 15 different types and scents of body wash around my tub right now (it is a garden tub with the big ledge) I also have about 5 different kinds of scented bar soap. I will say this, I like soap you can actually wash with, the trouble with highly shaped soap is it is hard to actually wash with. So while I think those soap cupcakes are uber cute, as a consumer I probably wouldn't buy them because they would be almost useless.


I would just love to get them to see how long it takes for someone to try to bite into one....LOL!!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

You hold them by the frosting and they work just fine,and they quickly round out to a nice ball of soap. Just in case you were thinking they were " useless"


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well sorry I shouldn't have said that, I just know I have had snowman shaped and teddy bear shaped and shell shaped soaps in the past and I just don't care for shaped soaps personally. I do think they are super cute. They aren't useless they just aren't for me. I meant no offense. I think you do a great job making all your soaps look nice.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I hate useless things as well these do however function as soap but I would consider them more of a novelty soap. Soon I will be making bath bomb cupcakes you throw them in the tub and they fizz while releasing skin loving oils and extracts as well as fragrance or essential oils.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That sounds like fun


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love the cupcake soaps! I don't have the artistry or patience to do something like that! lol.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> I love the cupcake soaps! I don't have the artistry or patience to do something like that! lol.


Yes you do,cause I don't either, I can barley frost a real cupcake. If I can do it you can do it, looked to me like you nearly nailed the faux funnel pour. Your going to be surprised at how many cool soap things you can do. The hardest part of all of it is learning to make the cp soap. And it seems to me like you know what your doing!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh...I certainly failed a funnel pour. b/c I didn't use a funnel! lol. I just eyeballed the centre of the box and tried aiming there..... see, that's the laziness I have going for me!


----------



## willielisa (Jul 15, 2013)

This is probably a stupid question, but does the color stain skin when you use it? Your soaps are beautiful!


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

You should make a YouTube tutorial!!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know if someone's already asked, but are you selling these? I would totally buy some!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't sell them but I'm working on an etsy site, they don't stain the skin,they lather white. I'm selling at a craft fair soon and I'll be charging 2.50-3.00 per bar I think that seems reasonable? I'm also doing bath teas,some goats milk, bath salts,bath bombs,solid sugar scrub,lotion bars and assorted balms as well as novelty soaps for children! I can't stop, I'm addicted!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

those would make great Christmas gifts for your family and friends. I think your prices sound reasonable. You could make up care packages or baskets for your family and friends for Christmas and you might even consider packaging some stuff up like that to sell. Takes the guess work out for some people they had rather just buy an already made up basket of products than pick and choose.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

When you do etsy please let us know!!


----------



## willielisa (Jul 15, 2013)

Most soaps around here go for $4 a bar. Yours are prettier than any I have ever seen! Just be sure not to undersell yourself!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm totally addicted too. and, I just wormed my doe the other day, which means more milk for soaping! I think I have over 60 bars at home currently, and.....there's only 2 of us in the house. lol. I have ones I want as keepsakes for a long time, and I have others earmarked for Christmas gifts. I think everyone I know will be getting Christmas gifts.

handmade soaps here go around USD5, but...everything is more expensive here.....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so where do you get your soap making supplies?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Okay, so where do you get your soap making supplies?


me? or just generally?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> me? or just generally?


Either You probably have a harder time getting stuff on the Island. Off the topic, when are you moving to Canada?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I order from brambleberry,wholesale supplies plus & bulk apothecary,I get my Micas from the conservatory.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh yeah I get my lye, food grade from essentials depot


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> I order from brambleberry,wholesale supplies plus & bulk apothecary,I get my Micas from the conservatory.


Thanks Jodi_berg! I'll look into that this week


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Either You probably have a harder time getting stuff on the Island. Off the topic, when are you moving to Canada?


I got my supplies from a local hardware store (you can probably find everything at walmart or target - like the safety goggles, immersion blender, etc). reused what I could at home, like items for molds. recently bought a cheap one when I was back home a few weekends ago.

then for things for soaping, I got my lye at the hardware store (plumbing section), oils at grocery or health food stores, and my colourants are mainly from foods and clays. I brought some things back with me when I was away, now I have huge amounts of titanium dioxide and French red clay. lol.

i'm moving back early 2014! no date set yet, but i'm done this crap of a job at the end of January! yay!!!

ETA: I ordered stuff from New Directions Aromatics (they shipped to Toronto). They have a great selection of wholesale soaping items too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Nchen7! Good luck on the move too


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks Janeen! hope to see some of your soap creations here soon!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi_berg said:


> It's called the dream catcher swirl and it's actually quite easy, if you go on you tube and type in dream catcher swirl cold process soap. Once you learn to make the soap and get familiar with trace ie: light,medium,heavy your good to roll. Today I made soap cupcakes,black raspberry vanilla and honey almond. It was super fun!!!!


Wow those are great! They'd make awesome gifts too.... this is exactly why I'd like to have a dairy doe. These are so cute though! Love them


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow impressive.


----------

